# Floating Die/Tap/Reamer Holder



## cwelkie (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all,
I thought I's share one the tools I've been meaning to build for quite awhile, a floating head die folder. Not an original design by any means but one that looks like it will be a useful addition to the collection of "stuff".

It is built around a standard, blank MT3 arbor that I had floating around. Over the soft (machinable) end I shrunk-fit a cylinder to increase the diameter (from 1" to just shy of 1 1/2"). The arbor is bored 5/8 to accept the sliding tube/flange.  The flange and cap are sized to provide about 0.09" total runout.  Three spring loaded brass plungers press against the flange to keep everyone true.

Multiple heads were made to hold 13/16" and 1" dies to suit the diameters of the tooling I've from multiple sources. Another head was made to hold ER16 collets. These should be large enough to deal with any tap or reamer I'll using by hand.

Add a ring of "tommy bar" holes and it's done ... fun, "week of evenings" project. (and now I know how to setup my lathe for metric threads ... this was the first time)

Now the useful bit ... a few pics.
Hope it's interesting.
Charlie


----------



## crueby (Nov 23, 2013)

Very nice - I'll take two!!!


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll have one as well.


----------

